# Epson Printer Won't Scan anymore[MOVED]



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

My computer has Windows XP-3 and have had the Epson Stylus CX4800 all-in-one printer for 2 years. Never a problem.
This summer I tried to scan but received popup stating that Scanning could not be started.
I can print from computer with no problems PLUS scanning works when I just want to print a copy. But can't scan to computer.
I have had no luck with Epson support - keep getting emails with info to check USB, what lites are on, etc. No help.
Thought you guys might know something.

FYI - my computer did have malware in May/June this year which you guys helped me get rid of. Thank you, thank you. ray:

Then had problems with my antivirus. Still do with a free one. Can't pay java games and now seldom can search the internet with Ask.
I've listed the above info because I'm wondering if any of this caused my printer not to Scan.
Or does the scanner on this printer just quit!????????????:4-dontkno

Any help that you can give me would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Epson Printer Won't Scan anymore*

Have you tried unisntalling the driver and reinstalling it > then restarting your computer


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

I've uninstalled & reinstalled the software - How do I uninstall & reinstall the driver? :4-dontkno

thanks.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

It's probably in the same package as the software. But check the device manager for any yellow exclamation points.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

I just remembered that I uninstalled the printer, then reinstalled it. Didn't the driver(s) uninstall / reinstall. Plus I downloaded the newer drives from Epson.
I'll try again without downloading the new drives from Epson.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

Nothing is working. Still prints, still scans & prints a copy.
BUT will not scan to computer. Popup keeps saying Epson scan cannot be started.

I'll try Epson again but if they just send me another 'formatted' email with the same ole instructions - I'll buy another printer w/scanner and it won't be Epson.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

It's possible that there's something physicall wrong with the scanner. In other words, it could be broken, partially. 

I want you to try two things: One is to try and hook it up to another computer and see if it works. The other is try to create another user profile and reinstall the driver and software.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

I can give that a try but I'll have to wait til I visit my sister (1.5 hours away) so I won't be going for another couple of weeks.
I live alone & going to college and don't know anyone who would let me use their computer.
By then this thread will be closed but I'll check back if still doesn't work or I'll just buy a cheap printer that scans at Walmart.

thank you for all of your help.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

And please forgive me if I sound frustrated - because I AM frustrated. But my frustration is at Epson and my printer.
NOT at you or this site.

I love you guys/gals!!!


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

STRANGE STRANGE STRANGE
I did not print or try to scan but I went to Epson (I think) to download document. Installed new Adobe Reader (never had problems before).
I then decided to see if printer would scan. 1st screen flickered black then back. Pop up on screen saying cannot scan....contact Tech. support... Yes No - I clicked No & screen flickered again. black then back.
I uninstalled Adobe Reader. Monitor screen still flickers back & forth.

Help - what is going on??


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

With my desktop w/Windows XP - printer would scan but would not print. (had for 2 years w/no problem, just quit)
I took Epson Stylus CX4800 to my sisters, installed to her laptop w/Vista. Will print but won't scan.
I just decided to leave my printer & borrow her HP F2210 all in one. Not as good as my Epson but at least it works on my desktop. Will worry about the Epson later. In college, no time.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Since your scanner didn't work on your sister's computer, then there's a very good chance that it's broken.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

oops, I stated wrong. Will Scan but will not print on my sister's laptop w/Vista. (will scan to computer & copy/print)
AND before I tried 'fixing' it - it would print but would not scan from my desktop computer w/XP

I had decided to uninstall then reinstall Windows XP & everything else but XP CD kept coming up w/errors so I'm just gonna use my sisters printer. 

You can close this. Ther may just be a problem(s) with my computer/motherboard/drivers.......

thank you for your trying.


----------

